# John Wick (Spoiler's)



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2017)

*So did you enjoy John Wick 2?*

I thought it was good but not nearly, anything as good as the first one. 
That doesn't mean I won't watch it when it comes to cable just that the first
one hit it out of the ball park.

People have seen the trailer's of Keanu training his firearms skills and they
delivered a lot of action during the film.  You can also see a lot of BJJ during
the film as well.  I particularly enjoyed some of the throws utilized during the show!


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2017)

Please tell me he still has the dog.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2017)

Since spoiler's are allowed here...  Yes!


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2017)

Why not use the spoiler tags?   That way We can talk about the movie in general, even for those who haven't seen it yet.   That's what they're for. Right?

One of the things I like about the first movie is the old school, physical effects.   The action sequences aren't more realistic, but you don't feel like you're being fooled by jump cuts and digital effects.   Did they keep it real?  

Im looking forward to seeing this movie, but may not have a chance to see it in the theater.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2017)

Spoiler tag just let's people know not to look unless they want it spoiled. 
So we can talk about it here in general and also with spoiler's!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2017)

Steve you will like this one as BJJ is prominent in it or as I would say old school BJJ throwing techniques and Judo are featured prominently!


----------

